# HIFONICS Subs?? Any Good?



## BigBear (Mar 11, 2009)

So i pretty much went off and sold everything i had car audio wise to find something i can settle down on. I jump around when it comes to car audio.. i get bored of what i have.

Ive never owned anything hifonics wise. i know the amps are good rating wise but subs?

Heres what im lookin at:
NEW PAIR 1200W HIFONICS HFi12D4 12" Car Subwoofers/Subs:eBay Motors (item 230359987774 end time Nov-19-09 12:20:36 PST)

People have mixed reviews, what do yall think?

ill have a 700w Max Crunch powering them.

Thanks Everyone.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

$62 bucks for 2 12" subs and that includes shipping...doesn't that raise some kind of red flag with you regarding quality?


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

Actually, back in the late 90's those were good subs. 62.00 is a bargain.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Rodek said:


> Actually, back in the late 90's those were good subs. 62.00 is a bargain.


these arent subs from the 90's though.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

atsaubrey said:


> these arent subs from the 90's though.


exactly!!


----------



## BigBear (Mar 11, 2009)

Like i said, mixed reviews haha


Whats so bad with them other than the price? 
I knew they were cheap... obviously but is it good for the money or should i look elsewhere?

i dont want it to a month from now and i end up replacing them pretty much.
i want cheap but durable i suppose.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

buy something that will last and can handle some powa 

Buy used if the price is a deciding factor.


----------



## Gilbert (Oct 21, 2009)

Those are too cheap... makes you wonder. Get an RE, JL, or Diamond Audio..


----------



## BigBear (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Guys

Ill keep an eye out for something different. Ive been trying to get ahold of a type r for awhile now but price really sets me back from buying one.

Ive had JBL for about a year now. Had 2 GT5-10s but sold them looking for something different.


----------



## BigBear (Mar 11, 2009)

Are the lower end RE Audio Subs any good? 

RE12S4? Their birth sheet sits at 175w rms but nothing about peak on these.


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

atsaubrey said:


> these arent subs from the 90's though.


I guess my mind was back in the 90's when I posted that. LOL!!! 


Still,

I think 62.00 for a pair of 12's from a reputable manufacturer is a good deal. If they sound good to the buyer that gets them for a good price then, what else matters?


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

Im pretty sure i've seen those at a local stereo shop. They were pretty cheap there as well. They dont sound bad at all for the price. I think if you're looking for cheap thump, its a great deal. They sounded better than the memphis, and punch that were there.

If he wanted something like a W7, i dont think he would even be asking...


----------

